# Humpback whale



## seattlebirdman (Oct 30, 2014)

My photo of a Humpback Whale is in the running for a Grand Prize in a photo contest.



Splitfin the Humpback Whale by seattlebirdman, on Flickr


If you like this photo please help me out in the contest by clicking the facebook link below and clicking the like button.

http://www.facebook.com/islandadventureswhalewatching/photos/a.331417680565.160699.195210805565/10152323278525566/?type=1&theater


Thanks
Doug


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi seattlebirdman. 
Nice shot, sorry don't do farcebook, if I did I'd look at all the shots and make a choice!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2014)

If you win with this picture, it will be a fluke. ;D

Nice picture of a beautiful animal.

Good luck

I went to that site, but I guess you have to be a member of facebook to vote. Sorry.


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice shot Doug. 

Sorry, I have no Facebook either.


----------



## seattlebirdman (Oct 30, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> If you win with this picture, it will be a fluke. ;D
> 
> Nice picture of a beautiful animal.
> 
> ...



Lol! Thanks


----------



## seattlebirdman (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Graham and Click!


----------

